
Show HN: A simple algorithm for drawing complex tables - Snaipe
https://snai.pe/python/algorithm/rendering-tables/
======
Snaipe
Author here. This was fun to make, although I'm sure this algorithm is
absolutely nothing new.

An implementation of this for rendering tables as rst-style ascii is available
here:
[https://github.com/Snaipe/table2ascii](https://github.com/Snaipe/table2ascii)

As always, suggestions are welcome.

~~~
voaie
Great tutorial with pictures! I'd like to see the tutorial for ascii2table
too.

------
fiatjaf
This is great, but not a "Show HN".

~~~
braindev
Why is it not a "Show HN"?

~~~
evanpw
"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. ... For
example, blog posts ... can't be tried out, so they don't count as Show HNs."

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
detaro
The example code is on GitHub (linked at the end of the post), so you _can_
try it out.

